# Isdn kündigen !



## TobGod (29. Juli 2004)

Hi, also ich habe T-ISDN + T-DSL Flat Fastpath. Nun ist mir mal aufgefallen, dass man isdn doch eigentlich garnicht braucht, wenn man so einen Splitter hat oder ? Also wir haben nur ein einziges Telefon und brauchen auch keine weiteren.. Deshalb könnte man doch im Prinzip einfach wo jetzt die isdn Anlage drin steckt einfach normal das Telefon reinstecken und sich die Kosten für Isdn sparen oder ? Dann hätten wir jahrelang umsonst bezahlt . Naja kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das kündigen kann ? Habe schon die ganzen T-Online und T-Com Sites durchgeschaut.. Habe da auch so ein Formular ausgefüllt, dass die mich kostenlos anrufen, kam aber nichts. Wär nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet,
                                                            MfG, Tobi

p.s.: Sorry wegen Rechtschreibfehler, habe es eilig !


----------



## myplex (31. Juli 2004)

Ruf einfach da an zwischen 07 und 21 Uhr und kündige erst mündlich und dann (per Post) schriftlich.


----------

